# Region 15 Show at the Virginia Horse Center in Lexington, VA going on now



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wonderful news, Denise!

Congrats to 'grandma' and your babies' owners!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you!!!

*OMG OMG OMG* can it get any better??? *WOWSERS *is all I know to say....GA E-Khwaytor, aka 'Player' (sired by HG Esquire+ x Kool Fire++/ daughter) *CHAMPION* yes I said *CHAMPION* _*Hunter Hack Jr. Horse*_.....I am not going to be able to go to sleep tonight trying to hurry tomorrow up so I can go see Slinky and Evan and get pics of the Player man with his Mom and neck garland......

Can you say _*HOLY HANNAH BATMAN*_ LOL










Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

We have just gotten home from a day at Region 15. While it was so extremely hot it appeared there were a good number of exhibitors and spectators. Was reaaly nice to see the parking lots full!! We always enjoy watching the Esquire+ kids and the kiddos of our friends too! Woodie did get some pics but I must admit I am exhausted and will have to work on photos tomorrow for tonight I am going to REST 

But before resting I do have more Region 15 News  My goodness what a great weekend for the HG Esquire+ kids!! GA Ehstaire, aka 'Sly' aka 'Slinky' (Sired by HG Esquire+ x WF Khemilla) Region 15 Top 5 in his Dressage test  I sincerely can not begin to explain just how proud we are of th'E' kids and their owners! My goodness, I can not begin to imagine how they must be feeling right about now  

Evan Almighty had a really spectacular go in his Hunter Pleasure Jr. Horse class of 12 however the judges did not use him. This was really the first time I was able to see his free shoulder and rolling trot the way I was able to today. Maybe he will get to show Sport Horse at some point in the near future. I believe that is where his calling his  I was able to video his class with my phone and will upload (from work) and share, just know before you go to watch, this was a really really long class...The video is 10 minutes of the class then a seperate piece showing the Top 5 and winner(s). Bless those horses and their riders ~ they are truly dedicate to ride/show in these temps we are having here in VA.

So until later when I can post pics ~ signing out and saying good night!

*A PROUD PROUD GRANNY GAINEY
*


----------

